# my dewlaps



## yilmazsahbaz (Nov 26, 2008)

best diving pigeons


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*nice looking birds....*


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

They look really, really, really nice.


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

If anyone knows about Dewlaps they can see that they are fliers and they have great heads. Green eyes mean they are Adana great divers for sure.
Bill


----------

